# Disrespectful hunters come in all forms...



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a little rant to go on here. While I most certainly agree that there are a lot of young disrespectful hunters, not all of them are teenagers. Over the Christmas holidays I had two weeks off of work. Now I mainly hunt private land now in GA, but I figured with that much time off I would give the lake a look. I rode for about 6 hours in and and out of creeks looking and finally found a group of birds a few hundred strong. I was looking at them through a spotting scope from roughly 500 yards away when a duck boat comes out of no where full throttle into the cove and basically does doughnuts to stir the birds up....... The guy then shuts off his motor and stands up with his hand over his eyes blocking the sun to try and see what the birds were.... At this point I am furious. It is not the point that he found the birds it is just how he "scouted" them. So I cranked my boat up and flagged him down to try and "educate" him. Well when he pulled up he was a grey headed 50 year old man!!!!! I made small talk and then proceeded POLITELY with the running the birds up speech, basically saying that if the birds can't rest they will leave and you will ruin hunting for not only me but you as well. We'll I got the "How old are you son". I told him I was 26. He said the typical "well I have been hunting longer than you have been alive" that we young guys get a lot, and then drove off. My point is that it is not always the young guys fault.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 28, 2015)

I have had my fair share of bad experiences. In my opinion its the older crowd that I have had more issue with. If I have a group set up on me or doing ignorant stuff, I will usually drive my boat right up to them and talk with them and explain the situation. Usually it is the older guys the are the ones that talk back and say, "son listen here I have been hunting longer than you have been alive.'' Kids normally will say sorry and either move on down and be more respectful. Its all about how you approach them. Now not saying it happens this way all the time. Most of the run ins I have in state are younger people and out of state its older men. But I have seen both in both places.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 28, 2015)

All I know is the hunters in FLA are some of the nicest guys I've ever met.  However they did use their mud boats to run up the ducks a few times which was aggravating.  If they just let all the ducks come in and have a little patience, they would have done plenty of shooting.  O yeah, the guys in a boat n of atl that almost shot my decoys yelled "sorry" when they realized they weren't real geese, very polite of them


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

I witnessed grown 40+ year old men this season hail calling at ringers..... I watched another group of "experienced" hunters blow their chances on a big group of wigeon because the closer they would get the louder the would blow their mallard call. I am talking locked up and gliding in...... All the years hunting in the world don't mean jack if you don't learn from your mistakes and hunt the right way. It ticks me off more seeing the old guy who has hunted all his life being an idjit than it does a teenager. After all it is kind of halfway expected out of the them.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been hunting public land in GA since I was able to drive. The last two years have taken its toll on me. It doesn't matter if guys are 16 years old or 70...They will set up on top of you without hesitation. If you succesfully find an area with nobody around they will come investigate your shooting and come back the next morning and set up 100 yards away.

I've been calm and respectful to these folks when maybe I should have been aggressive and talked some since into them. But that is not how I was taught how to hunt. Some say it is a passing fad. I feel it is becoming the norm of duck hunting everywhere. It is a shame that it has become this way and I don't believe I will be taking part in the mess it has become anymore.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

^^I know several guys that are taking that same stance in regards to public land hunting in GA. It is sad truth. There are not enough birds that make it here for guys to act the way they do. It seems like when you make it to a major flyway state you see less of it. I know there is another post about the timber hunting getting crazy but look how publicized  it is. I have had less problems with people out of state than I have had here in GA. I hunted a WMA here a couple of times this season and there was a group of guys in a hole behind us that must have shot 50 times. We walked out to the road at the same time and they had 2 ducks....... I asked them what happened and they said man they were flying over the hole and landing in the next one down. I asked them why they didn't move. Too much work they said.....


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2015)

saw some guys runin and gunin hooded mergansers and pick up a goose that we killed. You can not make this stuff up.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 28, 2015)

I hunted public land a good bit this year, I didn't go one time where I didn't have ppl set up less then 150 yards from me. I tell you you can't hide from the ppl out there. And the last day of the season it looked like a bayou Meta boat race leaving the ramp.

It's not ppl hunting that I don't like, more ppl hunting means less chance that right of hunting will be taken away oneday. But it's their actions that make me wish they would all go home.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Most have some of the nicest boats and all too, call themselves hunters, what a joke


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 28, 2015)

Typically age doesnt cure some people of being jerks. They were jerks when they were 20 all the way thru 60.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 28, 2015)

I give the younger guys a lot more slack than the older guys. If you take the time to explain things to young guys there's a chance it will sink in even if it a year later but most of the the older guys are set in their ways and harder to get through to. My worst run in has been with a man who was in his 40's with his young kid with him.

I hate it when people over call and call to ducks coming in cupped.... why take a chance... their coming in anyway.


----------



## Phat Matt (Jan 28, 2015)

Have you thought about taking some of these hunters with you maybe to give them some education. Then maybe in the future they could then help someone else. I know it's tough sometimes giving up a spot to teach somebody something but there are a lot of nice guys out there that will help the younger hunters and the older hunters to learn a little bit of respect. KKD you're a seasoned veteran when someone was running and gunning and picked up that goose did you stop to help educate them? I'm not trying to call anyone out but there are people on here with a lot of experience that could help some of the newer guys if they just slowdown they actually speed up!


----------



## twtabb (Jan 28, 2015)

I keep thinking about trying out this duck hunting thing but after reading some of these post I think I will pass.

I am also afraid if it is as addicting as I have heard it may interfere with other hunting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

Phat Matt said:


> Have you thought about taking some of these hunters with you maybe to give them some education. Then maybe in the future they could then help someone else. I know it's tough sometimes giving up a spot to teach somebody something but there are a lot of nice guys out there that will help the younger hunters and the older hunters to learn a little bit of respect. KKD you're a seasoned veteran when someone was running and gunning and picked up that goose did you stop to help educate them? I'm not trying to call anyone out but there are people on here with a lot of experience that could help some of the newer guys if they just slowdown they actually speed up!



I agree to a certain extent but you can only help the willing. I took someone this year that had never been before as well as gave him some spots on public land to start. He may be alright but the old guy I ran into was not going to listen to someone half his age.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

The "Can't teach an old dog new tricks"  applies in a lot of cases.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 28, 2015)

Phat Matt said:


> Have you thought about taking some of these hunters with you maybe to give them some education. Then maybe in the future they could then help someone else. I know it's tough sometimes giving up a spot to teach somebody something but there are a lot of nice guys out there that will help the younger hunters and the older hunters to learn a little bit of respect. KKD you're a seasoned veteran when someone was running and gunning and picked up that goose did you stop to help educate them? I'm not trying to call anyone out but there are people on here with a lot of experience that could help some of the newer guys if they just slowdown they actually speed up!



most issues are commpn sence, or read the rules. I am not here to babysit. If I know someone is trying hard and not having succsess i will help. I dont give out free help or advice, you need to earn it. My buddies step dad is a great hunter. He would never help us untill we started doing it the right way on our own. After we started killing our own birds and not being idiots, he finaly invited us to hunt.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 28, 2015)

to many people and they all think they are duck dynasty public land duck hunting around my area has become zoo


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep.  Was wondering why ducks were getting up 200 yds away while motoring in the middle of the river or geese getting up at 500 yds, I know now...


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 28, 2015)

$15,000 boat, $1500 guns, and 2 dozen mallard decoys on a deep water N. GA lake and they want to race to their spot, not disrespectful, just plain dumb.  Try a $1000 boat, $500 gun and 3 dozen flocked head canadas.....Hopefully they all learn quickly or leave and sell their gear for cheap!!  We kill 4 canadas and they don't even shoot once.....Sometimes it might help to be nice at the boat ramp and not just give glares like we are going to shoot "their" ducks...all 20 of them on the whole 18,000 acre lake


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 28, 2015)

I think whats the worse is the dove shoot meantality that the newer hunters have toward duck hunting- the more hunters shooting the better-I've seen groups all together with six or more hunters shooting at a duck or two, thats not hunting,thats just shootists!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 28, 2015)

you wonder reading this why most of the locals out west do not like ole Ga. BOYS. YOU CANT FIX STUPID. killer your right, you cant make this up!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

You can attempt too, just got off the phone with a federal warden, we will see.  Document, pics, time and dates along with others that were there...


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 28, 2015)

Now a days you can become a duck hunter in a week with money. You can buy a new camo boat with a blind already on it. A new shot gun all ready rigged decoys , all matching camo cloths and  a trained dog. A bit of cyber scouting and you are in a blind. Then you feel entitled because you have paid all this money and you have  not killed any ducks. you hunt for a week or two on the river or lake that you live near and you come back to the ramp and you see this guy in his old beat up boat with a limit of green heads or ringers or readheads and you say to your self i am going to sneakin behind this guy the next time I am out. The next weekend you find where this guy is hunting and you set up on him. Of course he got out of bed at two and has been sitting in this spot since 3:30 but who cares it 6 oclock and I got to put out my new decoys. the sun comes up I am going to blow my new call over and over. Why can I not kill a duck I paid all this money and i painted my face just like they did on TV. Just like Disney world I have paid all this money to get into the Magic Kingdom my kid better have a good time and nobody and i mean nobody better get in my way. i will fight for that spot in line to get on space mountain. Same attitude two different places.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 28, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> You can attempt too, just got off the phone with a federal warden, we will see.  Document, pics, time and dates along with others that were there...



I hunted with 8 wardens this year out west and 3 were federal boys. I've been hunting this wma for 10 years and several guys in my camp have hunted it for over fourty years.The wardens  now refer to that wma as the geto of duck hunters.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> I hunted with 8 wardens this year out west and 3 were federal boys. I've been hunting this wma for 10 years and several guys in my camp have hunted it for over fourty years.The wardens  now refer to that wma as the geto of duck hunters.



We will see, if not, a good old fashion can of  is in order


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

2 4 1 special may be in order as well


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

It ain't only GA boys Woods it is just people in general. People are to lazy to scout and learn how to hunt properlly.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree there not all from Ga. But they represent pretty solid, Sc is definitely the worst with Ga. Being a close second...  You won't see many other tags from other surrounding states because they all have ducks..


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

WV is not bad, but toss in OH, well it gets kind of stupid


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Now a days you can become a duck hunter in a week with money. You can buy a new camo boat with a blind already on it. A new shot gun all ready rigged decoys , all matching camo cloths and  a trained dog. A bit of cyber scouting and you are in a blind. Then you feel entitled because you have paid all this money and you have  not killed any ducks. you hunt for a week or two on the river or lake that you live near and you come back to the ramp and you see this guy in his old beat up boat with a limit of green heads or ringers or readheads and you say to your self i am going to sneakin behind this guy the next time I am out. The next weekend you find where this guy is hunting and you set up on him. Of course he got out of bed at two and has been sitting in this spot since 3:30 but who cares it 6 oclock and I got to put out my new decoys. the sun comes up I am going to blow my new call over and over. Why can I not kill a duck I paid all this money and i painted my face just like they did on TV. Just like Disney world I have paid all this money to get into the Magic Kingdom my kid better have a good time and nobody and i mean nobody better get in my way. i will fight for that spot in line to get on space mountain. Same attitude two different places.



this


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 29, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> WV is not bad, but toss in OH, well it gets kind of stupid



www.gobacktoohio.com


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2015)

It is not just Georgia or Ohio or Mississippi. Folks have lost respect. I had a man my age tell me years ago that anything that high lights our sport will hurt it. You can see duck hunting on your computer your TV just about any time day or night. I hunted with a young man this year that had hunted a very few times in his life and I will be honest he was telling me how to hunt. Now I have hunted ducks for most of my life. If I came to hunt with any of you guys you would be telling me what we needed to do. If you go some place new you follow the rules of the guy that took you. But I see the folks that feel they are a true duck hunter that do not know anything telling a man that knows how to hunt how to do it. Just cause you saw it on TV does not make it so. One the main reasons I do not go back home is because I get depressed . Not because of the ducks , But the folks are just so poor.  It hurts me to see it. I will just as soon sit here  in Georgia and shoot my mergs and my woodys and when we have birds  I will shoot blue bills or scoters. But it is 12 hours for me to the river. I will stick around the house and maybe go to NC or Fl. But back on topic we all here need to set the example.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 29, 2015)

I've read the various threads about poor behavior and ethics in public hunting areas and I've got to say, I'll never hunt public land again.  It isn't just in Georgia, either.  Friends back west chat about it, too, guys who hunt in some pretty darn good areas and know how to shoot 'em in the lips. 

Some buddies and I used to make trips into northern Alberta to hunt geese and ducks, free lance.  The farmers would literally beg us to come shoot the birds out of unharvested field peas.  You have never seen hunting like that, not even on TV.  We stopped going when the professional outfitters started paying off the land owners for hunting rights for the birds which is strictly illegal there.  Too bad.  Can't blame the land owner, he's just trying to break even on his crops.  The guides and outfitters?  Lousy bunch of "censured", they just wanted to corner all of the hunting for themselves for the money.  

Sad.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> It is not just Georgia or Ohio or Mississippi. Folks have lost respect. I had a man my age tell me years ago that anything that high lights our sport will hurt it. You can see duck hunting on your computer your TV just about any time day or night. I hunted with a young man this year that had hunted a very few times in his life and I will be honest he was telling me how to hunt. Now I have hunted ducks for most of my life. If I came to hunt with any of you guys you would be telling me what we needed to do. If you go some place new you follow the rules of the guy that took you. But I see the folks that feel they are a true duck hunter that do not know anything telling a man that knows how to hunt how to do it. Just cause you saw it on TV does not make it so. One the main reasons I do not go back home is because I get depressed . Not because of the ducks , But the folks are just so poor.  It hurts me to see it. I will just as soon sit here  in Georgia and shoot my mergs and my woodys and when we have birds  I will shoot blue bills or scoters. But it is 12 hours for me to the river. I will stick around the house and maybe go to NC or Fl. But back on topic we all here need to set the example.



I can't stand that guy who does that. If I come to your hole and you tell me we need to wear purple tshirts then that is what we are doing. A good way to get never get invited again is to tell another man what to do in his hole.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> I agree there not all from Ga. But they represent pretty solid, Sc is definitely the worst with Ga. Being a close second...  You won't see many other tags from other surrounding states because they all have ducks..



I understand what you are saying now and that is why I have repeatedly said I don't like Arkansas. I know there are folks like you who go out there and mash them pretty hard but to fight that kind of a crowd and deal with the idjit you speak of takes the fun out of it for me. I don't want to "race" somebody to a hole only to have them set up 100 yards from me any way. EVERY kid you talk to around here goes to Arkansas. They can't figure out how to set up right in a woody swamp muchess figure that timber out. I think these people have this notion that if they just show up to Arkansas and find water that there will just magically be ducks there.I am sure it can bad in other states but I have never seen it as bad as when I went out there. WAAAAYYYYYY to many folks for me.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 29, 2015)

The only thing that has changed is that there are more new hunters and more hunters period.  I have had every problem mentioned on here as far back as 45 years ago and then on private water and public water. He even had some kids steal some of my decoys and carry them into a hole that I had personally bush axed a trail into. 

The difference, there was enough space to move and leave them behind.  With things like they are, most everybody thinks that it is either be rude or not kill anything.

This seems to be something that comes and goes.  Folks watch duck dynasty or some popular dvd, buy a bunch of stuff and then have an unsuccessful year and a sell off.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Now a days you can become a duck hunter in a week with money. You can buy a new camo boat with a blind already on it. A new shot gun all ready rigged decoys , all matching camo cloths and  a trained dog. A bit of cyber scouting and you are in a blind. Then you feel entitled because you have paid all this money and you have  not killed any ducks. you hunt for a week or two on the river or lake that you live near and you come back to the ramp and you see this guy in his old beat up boat with a limit of green heads or ringers or readheads and you say to your self i am going to sneakin behind this guy the next time I am out. The next weekend you find where this guy is hunting and you set up on him. Of course he got out of bed at two and has been sitting in this spot since 3:30 but who cares it 6 oclock and I got to put out my new decoys. the sun comes up I am going to blow my new call over and over. Why can I not kill a duck I paid all this money and i painted my face just like they did on TV. Just like Disney world I have paid all this money to get into the Magic Kingdom my kid better have a good time and nobody and i mean nobody better get in my way. i will fight for that spot in line to get on space mountain. Same attitude two different places.



Sounds like you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## shirttail (Jan 29, 2015)

Reading this makes me smh......... if these newbies(kids) don't get out there and try......... how will they ever learn........... been many organizations for years begging yall to get new people into hunting........... and suddenly duck hunting has exploded and is bringing  newbies into hunting........... some of yall need to be reminded ........... the ones you complain about are just like your own kids.......... all these kids don't belong to someone else.......  do they?
Be careful what you wish for. It does my soul good to see 17 18 and 19 year olds get up at 4:00am on a cold morning and get out there and try............ I hope they catch the bug for life.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

shirttail said:


> Reading this makes me smh......... if these newbies(kids) don't get out there and try......... how will they ever learn........... been many organizations for years begging yall to get new people into hunting........... and suddenly duck hunting has exploded and is bringing  newbies into hunting........... some of yall need to be reminded ........... the ones you complain about are just like your own kids.......... all these kids don't belong to someone else.......  do they?
> Be careful what you wish for. It does my soul good to see 17 18 and 19 year olds get up at 4:00am on a cold morning and get out there and try............ I hope they catch the bug for life.


That is all good and well but it needs to be done the right way. A lot of these people know it all already and are not willing to listen. Daddys money bought them stuff that is nicer than yours so obviously they know what they are doing already......


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 29, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> It ain't only GA boys Woods it is just people in general. People are to lazy to scout and learn how to hunt properlly.



Nelson I would say you are right for the most part. But there are a few of us who got started later and were taught wrong about how and what to do! I hunted ducks as a kid on dairy ponds which is nothing like what we do up here. I always liked and wanted to hunt ducks here in Ga but didn’t have the places or the knowhow. Back about five years ago I joined a lease that has a beaver pond on it and that started it again for me. I have learned a lot in the past five years but 60 percent of what I now know I picked up this year. I did the work but the learning curve has been tuff. I built a blind (on the wrong side of the pond) and had to build a new one this year. I planted some rice and some millet to see how to and where it should be. But the best part of this learning curve has been the people (this year) I am now building relationship with. People who will tell me and can show me what I am doing wrong!  I can listen to CD’s watch DVD’s and blow my duck calls all day long, but if it’s not right it’s not right. I thought at one point I was doing a good job of calling just to find out I suck. But some people (young and old) came along side me and showed me that. Some of us are willing to put in the time and the work. Even us not so young guys! We will be putting out food and cameras tomorrow, looking forward to next season.  We are trying to understand what the birds’ wont and like best. What I am saying is you are right for the most part.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 29, 2015)

I got the kids covered and teach em right.  The ones that give me glares at boat ramp with all their new fancy gear and  the ones run n gun for a cool picture of dead waterfowl just need to stay at the house and play video games....

And King Killer Delete hit the nail on the head!


----------



## shirttail (Jan 29, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> That is all good and well but it needs to be done the right way. A lot of these people know it all already and are not willing to listen. Daddys money bought them stuff that is nicer than yours so obviously they know what they are doing already......


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2015)

10gaMafia said:


> I got the kids covered and teach em right.  The ones that give me glares at boat ramp with all their new fancy gear and  the ones run n gun for a cool picture of dead waterfowl just need to stay at the house and play video games....
> 
> And King Killer Delete hit the nail on the head!


It is all about what you teach the young folks. I have seen it at the ramps. I have seen folks at Disney world ready to fight over a spot in line. I know you think that is off topic but it is not. Your Kids will live what they learn. Dumb begets dumb. If you are a law breaker then your kids will be. If you are a thug the chance of your kid being a thug are real good. Set the example. teach respect. Several years ago I had a guys 12 year old son call me an old man. The guys in my group set him right quick. Teach respect. If you take some one hunting that has not hunted ducks teach the folks you hunt with the right way to hunt. Respect will go along way and it may get you a place to hunt you did not have. respect opens doors and it is just the right way to act.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

shirttail said:


>



What is the facepalm for. If you duck hunt then you know it is true and if you don't then deer hunting ain't the same.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 29, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> What is the facepalm for. If you duck hunt then you know it is true and if you don't then deer hunting ain't the same.




My duck gun and ruddy duck vest is older than you........ you've still got lots to learn.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

shirttail said:


> My duck gun and ruddy duck vest is older than you........ you've still got lots to learn.



And this is EXACTLY what I am talking about. I never said I knew it all.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2015)

I am older than all Y"all now calm down men. This is the internet.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> saw some guys runin and gunin hooded mergansers and pick up a goose that we killed. You can not make this stuff up.



I saw it too.  
I dont know what kinda idiot it takes to stand on the front of a speeding boat pulling the trigger.  With his buddy doing the same right beside him.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I am older than all Y"all now calm down men. This is the internet.



I am completely calm killer. This just furthers my point. A lot of young hunters have the "I am a cool kid and don't need to listen to you" attitude and some older hunters have the "I have been hunting longer than you have been alive" attitude. If you refer back to my OP you will see what I am talking about. I don't care if you have been hunting 50 years, if you are running through the middle of birds to scout then you have not learned much and by that point probably never will.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I saw it too.
> I dont know what kinda idiot it takes to stand on the front of a speeding boat pulling the trigger.  With his buddy doing the same right beside him.


Those are the guys that need to fall off the front of the boat one good time and lose their shotgun. They may think before doing it again.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Now a days you can become a duck hunter in a week with money. You can buy a new camo boat with a blind already on it. A new shot gun all ready rigged decoys , all matching camo cloths and  a trained dog. A bit of cyber scouting and you are in a blind. Then you feel entitled because you have paid all this money and you have  not killed any ducks. you hunt for a week or two on the river or lake that you live near and you come back to the ramp and you see this guy in his old beat up boat with a limit of green heads or ringers or readheads and you say to your self i am going to sneakin behind this guy the next time I am out. The next weekend you find where this guy is hunting and you set up on him. Of course he got out of bed at two and has been sitting in this spot since 3:30 but who cares it 6 oclock and I got to put out my new decoys. the sun comes up I am going to blow my new call over and over. Why can I not kill a duck I paid all this money and i painted my face just like they did on TV. Just like Disney world I have paid all this money to get into the Magic Kingdom my kid better have a good time and nobody and i mean nobody better get in my way. i will fight for that spot in line to get on space mountain. Same attitude two different places.



IF I ever wear camo that matches I will think of you for the rest of my life Killer.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Those are the guys that need to fall off the front of the boat one good time and lose their shotgun. They may think before doing it again.



I would pay about a buck fiddy to see that.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> IF I ever wear camo that matches I will think of you for the rest of my life Killer.



All right you know who spanked that goose On salt water no less.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 29, 2015)

shirttail said:


> My duck gun and ruddy duck vest is older than you........ you've still got lots to learn.



Other than the fact that telling us your old you have not contributed. I know 80 year old men who have hunted their whole lives and never left an impoundment, they think pass shooting ring necks is duck hunting. So you want them out teaching kids how to duck hunt. Just because you take youth out and show them the right way doesn't mean they will do it. Wait till they are back with their friends they get bored and start cutting up. To many hand outs these days. And kids are raised differently. I have been cussed at by 15-16 year olds trying to help them. I have a few young guys that tag along with me from time to time but they have all earned the right. If they don't put in the effort on their own why should I waste my time on them.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> All right you know who spanked that goose On salt water no less.



He was flying in Fresh air.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 30, 2015)

The higher level of difficulty in getting to a place to hunt will greatly reduce the amount of hunters you will come in contact with. I am just simply "over" hunting in Georgia where you can put in at a ramp with everyone else at 2AM in the morning only to have 50 more guys come in on you at 6:30AM...all to maybe shoot a duck or two. I guess I really got spoiled hunting here in the 90s. This might make me one of those grumpy ole men...oh well.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> www.gobacktoohio.com



Nice


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 30, 2015)

mcarge said:


> The higher level of difficulty in getting to a place to hunt will greatly reduce the amount of hunters you will come in contact with. I am just simply "over" hunting in Georgia where you can put in at a ramp with everyone else at 2AM in the morning only to have 50 more guys come in on you at 6:30AM...all to maybe shoot a duck or two. I guess I really got spoiled hunting here in the 90s. This might make me one of those grumpy ole men...oh well.



It will pass. Some will continue to hunt most will not. It  is a fad that will fade.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> It will pass. Some will continue to hunt most will not. It  is a fad that will fade.



Hopefully.  WV has @ 1422 duck hunters, according to the HIP, but think most follow me around


----------

